# so wird sahne gemacht



## DER SCHWERE (23 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## Punisher (23 Nov. 2011)

lol


----------



## posemuckel (23 Nov. 2011)

Bei dem Geschüttel wird Butter draus.


----------



## Zeus40 (24 Nov. 2011)

:thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Elander (24 Nov. 2011)

lol8rofl3


----------



## stuftuf (24 Nov. 2011)

darf ich auch mal?


----------



## Purzelinchen (27 Dez. 2011)

Da wird einem ja schwindelig.....:crazy:


----------



## Babs (30 Dez. 2011)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiichtig:thumbup:​


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2012)

Toll, endlich einmal eine Richtige Sahne.


----------

